# Flicker messen



## Markus (24 September 2011)

hallo zusammen,

wer kennt sich mit flickermessungen aus?

in meinem fall geht es um einen antrieb der im 4q betrieb läuft.
meine bisherigen recherchen haben ergeben dass die einhaltung dieser wohl ältesten aller emv normen gar nicht so einfach geprüft werden kann.

in den datenblättern finde ich keine informationen.
mit einer einfachen messunge ist es wohl auch nicht getan...

soweit ich das verstanden habe spielen hier regelungsverhalten bzw. lastwechsel die größte rolle. also kann der flickerwert eigentlich nur unter realen bedingungen am fertigen produkt gemessen werden, oder?

vielen dank!


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 September 2011)

Flicker kann man auch berechnen. Allerdings tut das in unserem Netz keiner. Für uns als EVU spielt nur die Spannungsqualität nach 50160 eine Rolle, das müssen wir unseren Kunden liefern. Grössere Industriekunden, deren Maschinen Flicker, Oberwellen ect. erzeugen, haben in der Regel eigene Tranformatoren. Was die da auf der Niederspannungsseite treiben ist uns egal, so lange das Mittelspannungsnetz sauber bleibt.

Flicker und Oberwellen solltest du in deinem Fall am fertigen Produkt messen, ja.


----------



## Markus (24 September 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Flicker und Oberwellen solltest du in deinem Fall am fertigen Produkt messen, ja.


 
naja ich denke zu den oberwellen kann der hersteller eines fu mir schon aussagen machen, aber flicker hängt ja dann doch stark von der applikation ab, oder?


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 September 2011)

Natürlich, aber das ganze hängt im wesentlichen von dem Netz ab an der Verbraucher betrieben wird !


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 September 2011)

Aber du könntest mal mehr zu deiner Messung sagen die du da vor dir hast ?!


----------



## Markus (24 September 2011)

SINAMICS S120 Umrichter im 4Q-Betrieb.
Hauptsächlich im generatorischen Betrieb - Energieerzeugung.
Leistung 10kW

Die EVU (ENBW) wollen den Flickerwert und Oberschwingungsströme nach EN61000-3-2 (was ich für quatsch halte, da die norm mit ihren absolutwerten für kleine verbraucher gilt, aber das wollen sie halt...)

Einsatzgebiet: sowohl bei VW vor der haustüre direkt nach dem trafo, als auch bei bauer himpelmaier irgendwo in der walachei...


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 September 2011)

EN61000-3-2 sagt mir nichts, ich kenne in dieser Richtung nur die 50160. 
Willst du ein entsprechende Messgerät anschaffen und die Messung selbst machen oder machen lassen ?


----------



## Markus (26 September 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> EN61000-3-2 sagt mir nichts, ich kenne in dieser Richtung nur die 50160.
> Willst du ein entsprechende Messgerät anschaffen und die Messung selbst machen oder machen lassen ?


 

EN 61000-x-x sind die ganzen emv normen...
im industriellen umfeld sind in der 61000-2-2 und 61000-2-4 z.b. die ganzen verträglichkeitspegel geregelt...



an dem messgerät bohre ich seid über nem jahr, aber keiner hat das was ich will...

ich will einen vollwertigen netzanalysator, aber ich will auch ein leistungsmessgerät. mit zweiterem kann ich halt auch zwischen fu und motor und an irgendwas messen was behauptet eine frequenz zu sein...
der netzanalysator besteht halt auf seine 50/60/400hz...

geiles gerät baut dewetron, aber dafür geht der preis auch bei 30k los...

derzeit ist der mavowatt40, ein netzanalystator der angeblich auch leistung in anderen netzen messen kann, aber das glaube ich denen noch nicht...

also kaufen auf jeden fall, aber was???


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 September 2011)

Wir haben von a-eberle ein paar feste installierte PQI-D´s und eine PQBox 100 von a-eberle. Der PQI-D misst eigentlich alle, schau es dir mal an http://www.a-eberle.de


----------

